# Alpina OEM strap dimensions?



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,

Can any one help me with the Alpina Startimer Chrono big date (AL-372N4FBS6) OEM strap measurements?















Width at the lugs is 22mm, but i am interested for the strap Thickness (at the lugs & buckle), Length and Width of the strap at the buckle.

Thanks


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi! I've measured up my Alpiner 4 (AL525) OEM strap. Here's the dimensions.

Lug width: 22mm
Leather at buckle width: 20 mm
Strap just before it tapers at tip: 20 mm
Buckle side length: 80 mm without buckle, 95 mm with buckle
strap (side with holes) length 117 mm to tip, 105 to where tip starts taper in (from 20 mm to point)
Strap thickness is 5 mm at thickets area, 3 mm at thinnest.
View attachment 12899727
View attachment 12899729


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you! for your time.


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello antsio100,

I've measured my *Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronograph Military's*, Ref.: _AL-372GR4FBS6, _two OEM leather straps. Here're the dimensions:

Lug width: 22mm
Buckle width: 20mm
Strap before it tapers at tip: 20mm
Short belt (buckle side) length: 80mm without buckle, 92mm with buckle
Long belt (strap side with holes) length: 117mm, 102mm to where tip starts taper in (from 15mm to point)
Thickness: 5mm thickets, 3mm thinnest

You can see the watch and the measured two OEM leather straps in this pic:










*Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Chronograph Military*; Ref.: _AL-372GR4FBS6_, with Military Green Zulu PVD NATO strap
On the left Alpina genuine light brown leather strap with black buckle, comes with the watch and then Black Stealth Zulu PVD NATO strap.

Also in the pic Alpina NATO Strap Set with a twist:

Top Alpina genuine vintage dark brown leather strap with buckle
3 Alpina NATO nylon straps fitted with buckle; from top to bottom
A) The Rifles Regiment's Green, Red, Black, Red and Green NATO nylon strap
B) The Welch Regiment's White, Red and Green NATO nylon strap
C) The Blues and Royals Regiment's Dark Blue, Burgundy Red and Dark Blue NATO nylon strap
1 Bracelet/Strap Changing Tool
22mm width at the lug
Fits all Alpina 44mm diameter watches


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Excellent informations :-!
Thank you!!!

How the PVD coating holds up?


----------

